# Vortex Crossfire Scopes



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So I have been looking at Vortex riflescopes the last few days. I have heard good things about their products, but I would like to know if anyone here has firsthand experience with this scope. I have a .243 and would like to put a new scope on it, so I have my eyes on the Crossfire 4-16x50 AO. What makes the Crossfire different from the other models? Thoughts, opinions, perspectives?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, here are two links to compare them to each other. I didnt find a 4 -16 x50 for the Crossfire, so I just compared the 3-9x40 Crossfire and Viper models. Keep in mind that these are 1 inch tubes, not the 30mm tubes

Viper:
http://www.opticsplanet.net/vortex-rifl ... m-01p.html

Crossfire:
http://www.opticsplanet.net/vortex-rifl ... -9x40.html

Seems the main difference that I am seeing is that the windage and elevation adjustments are vastly different. The Crossfire has 25 MOA adjustments, and the Viper has 92 MOA adjustments.

The Crossfire seems to be nearly an ounce heavier as well. But the one review of the Crossfire gave it a 5 out of 5 star rating, so that is somewhat re-assuring that someone was really impressed with the scope.

In addition the Viper is Argon gas filled as opposed to the traditional Nitorgen filled tube that the Crossfire has (which I believe has something to do with corrosion resistance and altitude pressure resistance). The crossfire has a 90% light transmission as well, and the Viper has 95% light transmission, but I would suspect that wouldnt make too big of a difference.

I think that one other part that gives the Viper distinction over the Crossfire is that the eye relief is slightly better than the Crossfire's (3.5-3.7 in vs 3.2-3.5), and the Viper has a side nob for parallax adjustment (which I REALLY like on my scopes) and the Crossfire does not.

So overall, I think I would suggest the Viper just by the information I have read. BUT reading and seeing are different, so next time you go to Cabelas or Sportsmans, take a gander and see what you think


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 for the side adjustment parallax. Have you looked at Nikon? They have a Monarch that is in about that same price range. I have absolutely ZERO experience with these Vortex scopes. to be honest, I've never even heard of them. I would suggest finding out where they are manufactored,, that tends to be one of the determining factors of good glass. anywho. let us know what you end up getting, and how you like it. 


The Gee


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I understand why the Viper is better, but I don't have $500 bucks to drop on a scope. Just trying to find something that will give me the highest power and quality at the lowest possible price. It is encouraging that the Crossfire got good rankings though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You may want to PM Chet because he told me that he has a Vortex on his Kimber .308. But I dont know what model he has...


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

this is what I have:
http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vor ... dc-reticle

this is where I bought it:
http://www.vipoptics.com/

the customer service could'nt be better, I hinted that I'd like the scope sooner rather than later..... and the guy hand delivered the sucker to me a few hours later! thanks Chris

as far as the scope, my only complaint is the "clicks" do not feel rock solid, making them hard to count. the glass is nice and so far the scope seems tough as nails.


----------

